# Hello people!



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello talk budgie people!  I came back after a while just to see how's everyone doing! I know I missed a lot here, everything seems a little different!
During the last year I've been very busy and still am! I work in a different city and come back to Thessaloniki in the weekends! My budgies are fine, my mom takes care of them now.. there are times that I miss them!
Lina is going to be nine years old next month!  Aries is doing great, he is three now and Nick is five! the weather is very hot these days, today it was 38 C! but they are staying inside, the fan is on all day and they are doing better!
I missed you guys! I hope everyone of you is fine and take care of yourselves!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hello Despina, your presence here has certainly been missed, You are a great person to share a forum with. Good to hear
Nick and Lina are doing good, and I'm sure your mom enjoy's them...:hug:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Despina! Welcome back  It's great to see you around here again, and I'm glad that your budgies are doing well also


----------



## Iris (May 8, 2012)

Hello again! Welcome back  Things have changed a little bit on here, but it's still such a helpful community, I'm glad your budgies are doing well.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi Despina! :wave:

It's great to see you back.

I'm glad to hear Lina, Nick and Aries are all doing well. It's amazing that Lina is going to be 9 years old next month -- where does the time go?!

It sounds as though you are keeping quite busy. :hug:
I'm glad you dropped by and hope to see you around again soon. *


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am sorry for the late answer! I have missed everything here.. I hope I'll see everybody soon enough and everyone's budgies are safe and well! 
Greetings from Greece!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi Despina, 
Was absent for a while, too...pleased you are back and you sound happy...


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Despina, welcome back! :wave:


----------

